# Which phone for South Korea?



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a brother in the US Army that is going to be going to be posted to South Korea very soon. He wants to have a cell phone in South Korea so I'm wondering which of the many phones he can get that will work in South Korea.

I know that GSM is the global standard for cell phones (Verizon's the oddball in the world with CDMA/LTE). I'm assuming that if he buys an International Galaxy SIII he can simply pop a SIM card in South Korea from one of the cell providers and he can get service. Is my assumption correct?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Get the actual Korean S3 if you are going for International, that thing is beastung.

If he wants any type of development on it I would actually recommend one of the US variants. Pretty sure AT&T will run on global GSM standards and development will be better (not 100% on that though... may ask around first as I'm on Verizon not AT&T)

If he uses Verizon at home the Verizon version can be hacked to be a world (GSM) phone. It has the radio capability its just been gimped by Verizon at this time.

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, that's the thing... he's going to be in the States for about two weeks before he gets shipped out to South Korea. I'd like to get him up and running with a phone before he gets on that airplane. I'd like to send him on this way with at least AOKP.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

trparky said:


> Well, that's the thing... he's going to be in the States for about two weeks before he gets shipped out to South Korea. I'd like to get him up and running with a phone before he gets on that airplane. I'd like to send him on this way with at least AOKP.


Everything I have read says stay away from International because of the Exynos processor. Even CM has given up on it, AOSP has some pretty decent problems and lack of support because of that, so I would recommend a US variant if you can getting it working GSM.

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Good to know where our military is setting up shop 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

